# Always Wondering



## Just Wondering (Dec 20, 2011)

I think I know the answer to this before I ask it.Could it be said that all LD people are Vanilla in bed.In my case my wife is both.And just wondering is that the way it is in the universe.


----------



## Tall Average Guy (Jul 26, 2011)

Just Wondering said:


> I think I know the answer to this before I ask it.Could it be said that all LD people are Vanilla in bed.In my case my wife is both.And just wondering is that the way it is in the universe.


While I would not go so far as to say all, I suspect there is a strong correlation. If a person does not have a strong interest in sex, they likely won't have a strong interest in trying different types of sex.


----------



## committed4ever (Nov 13, 2012)

What is outside the lines of vanilla? In other words, NOT vanilla?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## michelle13 (Oct 23, 2012)

What is the difference between "vanilla" and not? Is it perception? My hubby thought we always do the same old thing all the time...Well we got a Kama Sutra book and flipped through it, we do almost all of the positions in the book. With the exception of one or two. We were both surprised and didn't realize that we switched positions that much during sex.


----------



## Woodchuck (Nov 1, 2012)

Just Wondering said:


> I think I know the answer to this before I ask it.Could it be said that all LD people are Vanilla in bed.In my case my wife is both.And just wondering is that the way it is in the universe.


HELL NO....My wife and I are both HD, me being extremely so....There was a period of several years when we were able to spend 3-4 hours in bed every morning before I went to work. The kids were in school, and we had unlimited access to privacy...

It was not unusual for us to have sex 2-3 times a day 5 days a week....1-2 a day on week ends. It was extremely intense sweaty passionate sex, and it was extraordinary VANILLA....I miss those times...:smthumbup:


----------



## john_lord_b3 (Jan 11, 2013)

Just Wondering said:


> I think I know the answer to this before I ask it.Could it be said that all LD people are Vanilla in bed.In my case my wife is both.And just wondering is that the way it is in the universe.


Eh.. you got a point here.. I am LD, my sex life are scheduled (mostly only at weekends), exact same place (only in the bedroom), exact same two positions. Thanks God my wife doesn't complain. 

But maybe not all LDs are like me though. Surely there are others.


----------



## EntirelyDifferent (Nov 30, 2012)

Just Wondering said:


> I think I know the answer to this before I ask it.Could it be said that all LD people are Vanilla in bed.In my case my wife is both.And just wondering is that the way it is in the universe.


No... I think everyone is different. I'd consider myself LD, and sex has a tendency to bore me if we do it the same way all the time. So I'm constantly looking for ways to keep it interesting and fun for both of us.


----------



## humdrumbum (Mar 2, 2013)

My wife is ultra LD... and it's the most vanilla sex I can imagine. Once in a blue moon, she'll get on top, but maybe 'blue' is too frequent a word.. Actually, sex ever blue moon would be an improvement...


----------

